
Yes, Google Uses Its Power to Quash Ideas It Doesn’t Like–It Happened to Me - Jerry2
https://gizmodo.com/yes-google-uses-its-power-to-quash-ideas-it-doesn-t-li-1798646437?rev=1504134979112
======
DrScump
Posted 2 hours earlier, 270+ points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15145176](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15145176)

